# Securing an apartment with no Canadian Credit History



## lustique (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if you can help out - I'm sure this is a common problem among expats in Canada.

I've finally obtained a permanent job which I've started last Monday and so can satisfy the job requirement in obtaining my own apartment. However, many still ask for a credit report in which I don't have any credit history in Canada. 

I have yet been able to obtain a Credit Card, because I hadn't had a job til now and even that I'm still awaiting approval with a bank I just inquired with. 

How else may I be able to obtain my own apartment without a credit history? Is it possible? 

Would appreciate all your suggestions!! 

Thanks!


----------



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

lustique said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering if you can help out - I'm sure this is a common problem among expats in Canada.
> 
> ...


I recently rented a house in Waterloo, Ontario with no credit report. The property manager is just a one person company and she didn't do much "due diligence" on me. For example I told her how much money I have in my Canadian bank and she said "Ok, you're fine". I didn't have to give her a bank statement or anything like that. However, she does require all 12 months of rent cheques pre-dated for each month - but since I don't have any cheques at the moment (starter cheques only), I'm paying month-to-month. I don't have a job in Canada yet though. 

So all that to say... if they are hard-balling you, then shop around for different property managers. It also may depend where you are looking; for example Waterloo is a small city compared to Toronto or Vancouver and small cities may be easier.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Lustique,

Not sure how you are searching but I think the key is to establish a rapport and some form of communication with the landlord. I think individual owners would be more flexible Vs. companies that are in the business of renting apartments. Sites id look for individuals that rent their apartments are: 
viewit.ca
craigslist.org

Shoot back with any questions. I arrived here a month back, dont have a CDN credit card (have a US one that I still use) and dont have a D. License, no job yet, zero credit history as they dont look at the US credit bureaus in most cases but (touchwood) I have been able to rent an apartment. My bank has applied for a cr card for me but its in the process as well.

Some may require you to pay an additional security deposit since you dont have a credit history (refundable id say).


----------



## lustique (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks guys for your help!! I'll just keep on searching and hopefully I can find someone who I can gain trust with.

It turns out I wasn't even able to get a bank account at HSBC because I need a credit history! Weird?? Sigh, very painstaking..


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats funny. I was able to open my account without a credit history (with BMO). I also applied for a credit card by putting 125% cash as collateral. They told me that theyd release the collateral after 6 months depending on the activity and performance of payments etc. 

Try BMO. I can ask the person I am dealing with if you are in Toronto so you can maybe get a contact that can help you.

Good Luck.

P.S. I do have a minimum 7 day hold for any checks written on my account and a 30 day hold for any US denominated checks which in todays world is a REALLY LONG time for a hold. But it is what it is.


----------



## lustique (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks! Alright, I'll try BMO. I went with HSBC because I work in the building! 

Man, I hate those holds. I have that 7-day hold with my PC Financial account on any deposits I make, but then I also have a $200/day limit... Very annoying. 

Thank you!


----------

